# Mini Scale Racing June 30th.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

MiniZ, 18th scale onroad, 18th scale offroad, bring it and run it! :goldfish:

http://www.hircr.com/


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*So Cool!*

I'm committed to Lampasas on the 30th, Drag Racing BABY! If it happens that I can't make the arrangements then I will come hang with my new buddies!!!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Say Hello to my little friend!*

8000KV,lithium powered,Xray


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I ain't skurred. Bring it baby!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I ain't skurred. Bring it baby!


You hear somebody talking? :slimer:


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

might have to build a wide open track to see what that puppy can do.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just joking with ya Trey. Looks nice!

Behind me! 

Get the body off and take some shots bro! I wanna see the stuff!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Here ya go Biff, get used to the view


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

A man should never fear destiny.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Here ya go Biff, get used to the view


With yellow springs?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> With yellow springs?


They are orange my color blind friend.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> A man should never fear destiny.


Isnt that the MT?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> They are orange my color blind friend.


In my very best Tony Newhouse voice...


*THOSE SPRINGS ARE TOO STIFF!*

Kit springs work best in the rear. Soften the rear end as much as possible and crank down on the front end. Black springs in the rear and red up front. Tighten down the front droop screws to the point where there is very little travel. Take the front shocks off and adjust the droop screws till you get only about 1mm. of travel.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

M18T, very nice build. love my Vendetta but this one is definantly smaller and more proportionally sized it seems. I won't be running it wide open but to be honest out of the box throttle response seems to be easy on and quick to build up. Carpet and tile, no cogging,no spin outs, but quick response. RCP beside others will be the true test though. I expected cogging shut down or back flips but got neither.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> M18T, very nice build. love my Vendetta but this one is definantly smaller and more proportionally sized it seems. I won't be running it wide open but to be honest out of the box throttle response seems to be easy on and quick to build up. Carpet and tile, no cogging,no spin outs, but quick response. RCP beside others will be the true test though. I expected cogging shut down or back flips but got neither.


I cant wait to see it run. (And drive it) 

When it comes to quality, XRay ranks at the top IMO. If they had a buggy, I would of bought it before the 18B!

Hello XRAY?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> I cant wait to see it run. (And drive it)
> 
> When it comes to quality, XRay ranks at the top IMO. If they had a buggy, I would of bought it before the 18B!
> 
> Hello XRAY?


Agreed


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Comparison, going to work on the hot motor problem with Vendetta now. I luv rainy days!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

somebody makes a conversion to make the xray truck a 16 scale buggy.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

xray does make a sweet product. the spousal unit doesn't know it but, i will be bothering her in the future to get myself an m18.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trey, will the mamba 4200 bolt right up in the M18? The car, not the truck.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It should...the can has multiple mounting holes right?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> It should...the can has multiple mounting holes right?


Im running the Motek 140mm chassis and it shouldnt be a problem I hope. LOL


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Have not done it in the 140 but it should be fine.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

All of the mamba motors (that I've seen) are all the same size. Should work fine in a 140mm chassis.
The length of the motor can is the biggest factor.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We,ll be having good ole hotdogs this week. I'll take care of dogs and buns with the help from donations last week. Thanks all for that. Soda machine will be open. Let me know who can bring condiments like mustard, chili, chesse or whatever you run on your dog. No ketchup allowed!!!!!!!!Almost forgot to mention the track will be a bigger high speed track with more jumps and bigger jumps. Going to plan on having a lane crossover jump also. Drivers stand along front windows with track running deeper into pit area. More rectanglular footprint compared to the more square one last few races.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll bring a can of Chili.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I have the mustard covered.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

no ketchup ? Just curious......If we get rained out at Southside I may just have to bring my detta out fro some runs. I hope to have my M18 ready but it is not looking like it....one day guys,,,one day


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just messing with folks who put kecthup on a hotdog .


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

madf1man said:


> Just messing with folks who put kecthup on a hotdog .


oohhhh,i just love chili and cheese....my 4yr old son,on the other hand, WILL NOT touch a hot dog without ketchup.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Tell the truth Paul, you wanna go play in the dirt! Kind of a long haul for me. 

Dang, when my wife finds this m18 she is gonna do one of two things, kill me or die laughing at me and my "little" toy. Just the way she is. 

May have to do the sun dance for ya.

My 7 year old daughter would not have anything to do with a dog without ketchup. I am the opposite.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ketchup on hot dogs is a scourge perpetrated on Southerners from those raised "up yonder". It should be banned like asbestos. If it's sunny I'm committed to HARC, but if not I think I'll bring the 18T out to play.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Ketchup on hot dogs is a scourge perpetrated on Southerners from those raised "up yonder". It should be banned like asbestos. If it's sunny I'm committed to HARC, but if not I think I'll bring the 18T out to play.


Play? Better bring your "E" ticket bro! 

Were gonna race!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> Play? Better bring your "E" ticket bro!
> 
> Were gonna race!


Oh yeah? Well I for one am VERY proud of you. A man your age trying something new! Ha ha ah ah aha haha!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Racing*

Official request for leave pass from the Warden sent this morning. I'll know soon if Saturday is gonna happen. I see on your site, Madf1man, that you'll open up at 9am and things will go until 4 or 5pm. Question is, what time will the races begin? I wish to be there a little early but not real early.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

One day pass approved. I failed to tell her I was running a new electric car. Keep it under your hat.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Racing starts about noon o'clock.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ronborsk said:


> One day pass approved. I failed to tell her I was running a new electric car. Keep it under your hat.


CONGRATS,do ya think you can still drive a car??


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Never could. It may prove entertaining, especially with these little guys.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronborsk said:


> Official request for leave pass from the Warden sent this morning. I'll know soon if Saturday is gonna happen. I see on your site, Madf1man, that you'll open up at 9am and things will go until 4 or 5pm. Question is, what time will the races begin? I wish to be there a little early but not real early.


Get there as early as you can. We gotta get your car set up and youll need some track time.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I doesn't look as though i will have my m18 ready for some track time but i do have the detta with all the stock elecs. anyone race the dettas stock over there?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

insaneracin2003 said:


> I doesn't look as though i will have my m18 ready for some track time but i do have the detta with all the stock elecs. anyone race the dettas stock over there?


Oh yes


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i wish i could make it but im gonna be in galveston


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

If it rains I will be there.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks to a problem with my cable TV I had to stay home today. Gave me a chance to paint a body. Looks like things will be ready for the most part for Saturday. I still have the insane motor in it because I don't have the proper allen wrench to remove the pinion. Hopefully someone can help me out with that Saturday unless I make a run to the hobby shop for a wrench.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i still need to get a 5400kv motor. i have a 6800 motor that needs to be sent to castle that im gonna get exchanged for a 5400kv


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Hey Brown! Wheres my toys? *


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

uuggghhh. i feel for ya gary. i know how that feels. ill be getting a new 1/8 buggy here in a week.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Mo better jumps built today! We will be flying over an onroad racing lane this week! Can ya!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

can we see some pictures?


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Sounds fun Trey


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Had to show off the car at work. Found a long hallway here on the third floor. Slammed into a door jam nearly wide open. Cracked plastic bumper, doh. Luckily will not effect my racing. Doh, must race to get my fix before I do something else silly and do some serious damage.

Have a great day at work folks!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hehe i get to show off to the family this weekend. a family that is always around dirt oval


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronborsk said:


> Had to show off the car at work. Found a long hallway here on the third floor. Slammed into a door jam nearly wide open. Cracked plastic bumper, doh. Luckily will not effect my racing. Doh, must race to get my fix before I do something else silly and do some serious damage.
> 
> Have a great day at work folks!


HaHa! Fooled yall. I have the day off! 

Got plenty of wrenching to do though.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

You can't get it done looking at the computor.lol


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I had a feeling you were at the house. Get busy, mines been ready for days and I'll be puttin a **** tune on it tonight after the tracks built. For those intrested and had helped put the track up. Please reread the previous statement by the way. I will be here till about 8 or so but not much later. They kept me up here till midnight a couple weeks ago so I had sleep depravation the next day and lost a race.:spineyes: Not this time!!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I am interested in finding out what pinion to use with the stock motor in the m18. The current set up was with an insane motor and has a 18t pinion with a 35t spur. 

When switching to stock what will I need? Thanks. I will also need two screws for the battery posts, no idea what size.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

That sounds about right Ron.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks. Now I just hope it has the same shaft size. I stopped to try and get an allen wrench for the pinion and they didn't have anything small enough. The .050 is too big. (earlier thread posted 35t spur, I may have miscounted as most folks say it is 36)


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

don't worry trey,it's the wifes B-DAY so i can't make it and keep you there 'til midnight.LOL again


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Froggy69 said:


> You can't get it done looking at the computor.lol


Been goofing around with the camera too!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Two more.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hey ron, its probly an .035 its what we used for the spur gear when i raced slot cars


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronborsk said:


> Thanks. Now I just hope it has the same shaft size. I stopped to try and get an allen wrench for the pinion and they didn't have anything small enough. The .050 is too big. (earlier thread posted 35t spur, I may have miscounted as most folks say it is 36)


Mines a 1.5mm.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a 1.5 mm and it's tooo big.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronborsk said:


> I have a 1.5 mm and it's tooo big.


Nicks most likely right then. Its an 0.035". Thats too small for 18th scale I think. We'll either have something laying around or we can re-tap it too something bigger.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The M18 is ready also.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Looks sharp Gary.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, are those your cars? Didn't recognize them with the wheels on the ground, LOL. Ron, the set screw that came with my Trinity pinions is very small, and I bet the allen wrnech they sent with it will fit yours. If I'm there tomorrow we'll try it out.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Biff, are those your cars? Didn't recognize them with the wheels on the ground, LOL. .


Me neither! :camera:


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

sure hope the man in the brown truck drops a package off for me at G's pad today,that way i can race(hack) tomorrow.if not i will still be there hanging out and PB'ing.

your rides look sweet G


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*James*

JAMES, 
WHAT DO YOU NEED? I MAY HAVE SOME PARTS.



Froggy69 said:


> sure hope the man in the brown truck drops a package off for me at G's pad today,that way i can race(hack) tomorrow.if not i will still be there hanging out and PB'ing.
> 
> your rides look sweet G


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

waiting on the complete ride,thanks though.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got a near new RC18T FT w/blue RPM arms for $100 if you (or anyone else for that matter) is intersted. No body, but brand new proline wheels/tires. I'm waiting on one axle pin to arrive.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

what time does the racing start?


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

i believe around noon'ish


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Froggy69 said:


> sure hope the man in the brown truck drops a package off for me at G's pad today,that way i can race(hack) tomorrow.if not i will still be there hanging out and PB'ing.
> 
> your rides look sweet G


Doesnt look like itll make it today bro.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

no problem


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

June 30th track. I'll be changing up the section in the lower portion of picture in some way???? Looking forward to the race!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

that is awesome great work. if south side gets wet i will be there!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

wish I could be there Trey......I'll be there on the 14th for sure......got the RC18T loaded out w/3 racing stuff and aluminum hubs, steering, etc. Stuck a mamba package in the 18R, and really looking forward to running that!


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

That track looks AWESOME... I wish I was in houston this weekend because I would be there with something to race. When I come into Houston the weekend after the 4th of July I will be picking me up an 18B or T havent made up my mind yet.

Does anybody use any type of traction compound on the RC18's or is there plenty of traction?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

The jump in the middle is a bit deceiving, it takes some finesse to jump, land and then turn. You can't just blast over it.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Sweet Trey. I have my 18T ready to roll also, just have to see what the weather does in the AM. Loyd, no traction compund on the RCP. Rubber tires only. You won't need it, traction is just stoopid anyway.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

madf1man said:


> June 30th track. I'll be changing up the section in the lower portion of picture in some way???? Looking forward to the race!


Looks awsome Trey! Sorry we couldn't make it back up. Had to call the paramedics to rush the Father in Law to the ER. He couldn't walk with the walker 10' to the bathroom. When I had to call them he couldn't even roll on his side.
THE FREAKING HOSPITAL SENT HIM HOME! How screwed up is our healthcare system, when an 80 year old man can barely wipe his nose and the system will not allow him to be admitted!! UNBELIVABLE!! 
Sorry to rant. Just don't know what to do.
Hope to see yall tomorrow.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

What Chris said...no traction compound needed. Just bring it Lloyd!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear that David. Anything we can do to help just LMK. I'm going to bed. Man, I really didn't feel like wrenching on three 1/10 cars tonight. Guess I shouldn't have waited till 9:00 to start.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yes dave it sucks well it sucks if you are a united states citizen if your not it's great!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I hear ya...I'm building battery packs. Holy cow! It's after midnight! Oh well, time for another beer.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry I could not be any help to ya David. If you had called me earlier I could have talked to Joe about it and possibly been able to set something up special.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Track looks sweet!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Sicko*

I know he's hated by a lot of people, and I don't agree with the fact that he doesn't put the other side of his arguments in his movies as well, but I watched some of the new Michael Moore movie sicko, and it's all about how the U.S. healthcare system is foobarred! There's a point in the movie where a claims guy for an insurance company is talking about how he had to have a minimum of a 10% denial rate on the claims he handled, and that when the market was down, management would up there quotas to 20-25% denial rate!

again, no bashing for talking about Michael Moore please......



ddcarter3 said:


> Looks awsome Trey! Sorry we couldn't make it back up. Had to call the paramedics to rush the Father in Law to the ER. He couldn't walk with the walker 10' to the bathroom. When I had to call them he couldn't even roll on his side.
> THE FREAKING HOSPITAL SENT HIM HOME! How screwed up is our healthcare system, when an 80 year old man can barely wipe his nose and the system will not allow him to be admitted!! UNBELIVABLE!!
> Sorry to rant. Just don't know what to do.
> Hope to see yall tomorrow.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have that feeling of confidence this morning! I hope I dont make yall cry.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

NP Trey.
Courtney and Phil...no kidding , I got an up close and personal view.:hairout:

Chris....Thanks.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

That really sucks. Srry that had 2 happen to you. I wish I could be at both tracks this weekend but I'm having lots of fun on vacation


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What a BLAST today! The track was dialed and the competetion ia as good as it gets. The highlight of the day was watching Froggy and Danny battle it out! 

And of course, the discussion after the racing and the track was put up. I see major growth in mini scale in Houston and we all over that bandwagon!

Thanks for a gret place to play Trey!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*June 30th Racing*

I had a great time and enjoyed meeting people to place faces with names or at least handles. I'll try to remember everyone but perhaps once a frog always a frog!

Had a great time racing myself. I was an excellent course obstacle for the fast racers to have to pass up! Lol.

I have to say the racing is a lot of fun, a lot more trouble free, and wow.. no clean up of my equipment!

I'll try and get hooked up with reverse before next time as to not run everyones arses off.

Please remind me Monday to NOT shop for an RC18B! Man those are nice.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Ditto's all that!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronborsk said:


> I had a great time and enjoyed meeting people to place faces with names or at least handles. I'll try to remember everyone but perhaps once a frog always a frog!
> 
> Had a great time racing myself. I was an excellent course obstacle for the fast racers to have to pass up! Lol.
> 
> ...


It was great to finally meet you Ron. 

DONT shop for an 18B on Monday. Shop right now!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry I had to miss out on the racing.
Spent another day in the Doctor's office and ER. But persistance paid off. Finally got him admitted. Whole story later.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well guys, I'm toasted. Track set up last night, fight with the GF and up till midnight. Wake up at 4am cause I'm a thinker and then racin. I still say offroad sucks but it sure is fun. I'm commited and look forward to big air again.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

What a great day of racing. I got to meet a few new folks like Froggy and Ron, and the track was standing room only. Not an empty pit space in the house! 10 Off road racers, A and B main. It was like the attack of the RC18's. I can't wait till next time!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Heh Heh, Heh Heh!!!*

I"M STOKED!!! All I can say id Biff is DA MAN!!!! I'm thinking you guys already knew this though. heh heh. I LOVE YOU MAN!!! I will do my best to get the m18 built on running up against the crowd REAL SOON!!!


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Howdy Gary,

That avatar looks so much like you! A highschool pic or what


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

chicken said:


> Howdy Gary,
> 
> That avatar looks so much like you! A highschool pic or what


Now that you mention it Robert...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> I"M STOKED!!! All I can say id Biff is DA MAN!!!! I'm thinking you guys already knew this though. heh heh. I LOVE YOU MAN!!! I will do my best to get the m18 built on running up against the crowd REAL SOON!!!


Hold up on putting that Orion motor in. Im gonna be doing some swapping around. Im going to put the Mamba 4200 in my M18. I wont need the XRay motor anymore and its much faster than the Orion. Ill be taking the Novak Spy and put in the 18B. Order a mod motor. Were having a hard time figuring out why we cant get my car to count. I have a feeling its because of my wiring or something is wrong with the system.

But you should be pretty well set to go.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

I HAD A BLAST!!!! I got to meet some new friends and see some old ones.the racing action was awesome as well. 
YES!,that was a blast battleing it out with danny for the bump up.i have to thank guffinator for that.he let me borrow his wifes vendetta for the race.THANKS A BUNCH GUFF!!! even though it was a yellow hummer body with minnie mouse stickers.LOL!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Froggy69 said:


> I HAD A BLAST!!!! I got to meet some new friends and see some old ones.the racing action was awesome as well.
> YES!,that was a blast battleing it out with danny for the bump up.i have to thank guffinator for that.he let me borrow his wifes vendetta for the race.THANKS A BUNCH GUFF!!! even though it was a yellow hummer body with minnie mouse stickers.LOL!!!!


Now, you went and did it bro! We wernt gonna pick on ya for running a Minnie Mouse them! snicker`snicker ~ :slimer:

Good to see you out at the track again. Depending on the brown truck, I should see you early this week!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Holy Hippies Batman!


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

it's all good, the Minnie Mouse theme made for some good laughs yesterday.

i can't wait to see the pics from the races.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Not an empty pit space in the house! 10 Off road racers, A and B main. It was like the attack of the RC18's. I can't wait till next time!


Awesome. And that was with CV and I not there. Goslower is seriously thinking about getting one too.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Man, yall are makin me jealous. I wish I could have been there. I will definitely be there next time tho!!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Workin on the site and pics now


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> Man, yall are makin me jealous. I wish I could have been there. I will definitely be there next time tho!!


There was a nice group of on-roaders as well. 6 or 7 of them I suppose.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I need some input on a reversible esc for brushed motors. Just something dependable that will handle the 280 motors. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronborsk said:


> I need some input on a reversible esc for brushed motors. Just something dependable that will handle the 280 motors. Thanks in advance.


Novak Spy bro!

http://www.teamnovak.com/products/esc/spy/index.html


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Another vote for the Spy. That's what I'm running my other wise stock Vendetta. The only downside is that it won't handle a mod motor, so if you ever decide to go with more power you will need another ESC. For the price though that's a small issue if you ask me.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

The car has a Losi Insane motor right now. I have no clue if that is a mod. I'll look it up. Otherwise, I should probably put the stock motor I have in it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Another vote for the Spy. That's what I'm running my other wise stock Vendetta. The only downside is that it won't handle a mod motor, so if you ever decide to go with more power you will need another ESC. For the price though that's a small issue if you ask me.


 Quote: it is important to note that the SPY is not intended for use in R/C cars with 540-size (05) R/C motors.

It should handle a mod 280 size huh?


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Was surfing around and someone, who may be clueless, made a comment that using the SPY with the bigger motors would eventually cause an esc meltdown. ????


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronborsk said:


> Was surfing around and someone, who may be clueless, made a comment that using the SPY with the bigger motors would eventually cause an esc meltdown. ????


It would with 10th scale, no doubt! But they claim the Spy is for

_Motor Limit: Any 380-size brushed motor._

To me that means a 380 size mod motor is ok. On your M18 youll never use anything bigger than a 280 size motor. I could be wrong, but I didnt think twice about ordering a Reedy 17t mod, 280 size for my 18B. My buggy will pull alot more amperage than the M18 and I was sure it would handle it.

If not, I need to know soon!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.teamplatinumracing.com/Files/Zine/YourRides.html

Yes, the Spy will handle it.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Man I love brushless. I don't know what I would do without it


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

My 'detta is running a 380 size motor and the Spy works fine. No meltdown yet!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Website updated. Thanks for all the help yesterday guys. Here's a few pics!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

If a picture say's a thousand words, theres an entire encyclopedia right there in just a few photos!

Awsome!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gwen enjoyed this picture, she couldn't help but notice that HER TRUCK is in front of mine!










This is my personal favorite :dance:

I didn't realize how good looking I am while racing :wink:


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yall are makin me so jealous. And I'm on vacation!!!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Where's my boots???


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

They walked off


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Ron I assume you mean your car, I was racin with ya'll so no onroad pics.:headknock


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*The gang*

Thanks again, I had hotdogs for dinner and lunch!!!!!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I was speaking of Guff talking about how good he looks. The ___ was gettin deep so I was lookin for my boots!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Don't be hatin


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Judging by these pictures, I see the RC scene is growing again in the Houston area.

Just not sure if its "Up", or "Out"!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, that looks great! Sorry I had to miss it.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Check out the expression on the boy's face. Him and his dad came in just to check things out, every time a car made the big jump he would cheer. I wonder if we'll see them back....hmmmmmm.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

My son and I had a blast this weekend. He talked about it nonstop on Sunday, drove my wife nutz. It was good to be out and have some fun and see some old faces around.


Greg


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

It was real fun racing Saturday. Especially that battle I had with Froggy. Its been a while since Ive been that worried on the drivers stand... lol. It just wasnt going to look right if I got beat by a bran new driver (on this track) with another drivers "wifes" car.
Gosh, I would never hear the end of it. Of coarse the heckler turn marshalls werent helping any either.
It was a fun and challenging track. Good peeps too!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

anyone had a micro baja?


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Didnt see one of those


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

i think some of my wrecks were from laughing because of the hecklers. it was definately a BLAST ,can't wait until i can get out and race again.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I didn't hear no stinkin heckling!

The Minnie Mousemobile was sure running Danny down hard though!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I didnt hear any hecklers either! Not with THAT avatar!


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

there for a couple laps i don't think either of us wanted to bump up.we kept wrecking letting the other back in the lead.


----------

